# Public Restrooms



## CatPurrson (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi! I'm new here, and I'm sure this question has probably already been asked, but how do you handle public restrooms? I have diarrhea predominant IBS (okay, completely dominant...) and I HATE using public restrooms. Invariably there's always a rude child (or even ruder adult) who has to comment. "God, it stinks in here!" "What crawled up her b*&(( and died?" All my friends tell me that I should just ignore it, but that's a lot easier said than done! It's not bad enough that I'm miserable, I have to be humiliated too?







Do people expect me to become a hermit just because I have IBS? Any help/suggestions would be most appreciated!CatPurrson


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I have a hard times with pubic restrooms. Sadly my body shuts itself off until I get home usully (especially traveling) which actually causes more and worse problems. Im trying to work with my body to just do what it needs to do, when it needs to do it. If I am in a public restroom I usually think to myself that I am really never going to see these people again. That usually relieves some of the anxiety that goes along with public restrooms. Also you can do the whole flushing when making nosie thing. That can always help, as for the smell well, just be proud???? Remember its a normal bodily fuctions, and our bodies seem to need a little more attention but we are great, strong, unique individuals. Hope that helped in some way!Love always Amanda


----------



## CatPurrson (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for the help! One of my bigger problems, though, is at school. I go to a small college, and using the restrooms there can be quite mortifying... I know what you mean about trying to hold it! I've done that a few times. I think another reason public restrooms bug me so much is the idea of being away from a "safe" place. Especially when it's REALLY bad, I get cramps, nausea, cold sweats... Just the thought is causing a few threatening rumbles! I do like the flushing idea. Have tried "coughing" or clearing my throat...Thanks again!CatPurrson


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

Ooh I was so mad the other day. I had my husband stop at McDonald's because I really needed to go. One stall was locked without anyone in there, so I went in the other. Someone came in and tried both doors then knocked on mine. (You couldn't see feet because of the way the stall was made.) I said "Yes?" to let her know someone was in there. She waited about a minute then left and I heard her say to someone (before the door swung shut)"There's a rude sh***er in there." I am now wishing a nasty case of food poisoning on her.


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

I hope this doesn't add to your Public Restroom phobias but...I had a pretty bad attack while out to dinner and the movies with friends a couple of months ago. Anyway, we got to the movie theater and I starting really cramping. So, I went in ahead of the line (luckily the bathrooms were outside of the theater area) and luckily, there was no one in there. So, I'm in the stall (hoping I die) and this little boy (about 9 or 10) comes in and starts knocking on the stall. I said, "one minute." Yeah right! And continued what I was doing. Not 20 seconds later, he starts saying very loud. "Mister! You gotta hurry. I really gotta go. It's starting to come out." Then he starts moaning and groaning.Of course, I jumped up and let him in but I was mortified. I don't think he really had to go that bad but, rather, didn't want to miss anymore of his movie. I spent the first hour of the film standing in the back of the theater and running for the loo every ten minutes.Sucked.


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

HI,I hate going in public restrooms...they are usually diry and disgusting...I was very proud of myself the other day I was at Wal-mart with my sister shopping,,,,,Then all of the sudden it started severe pains..I knew if I did not use the restroom I would be in big trouble...Thankfully I made it stayed it there for a while...put alot of toilet paper on the seat...and here is what I do I know it may sound werid but it close my ears with my hands and shut my eyes and pretend that I am in my own bathroom...Plus I don't care who is talking about me because I can't hear or see them..It was the first time I ever did that and it seemed to work.......I don't know maybe you should try that it might work.....







Good luck-----------CHRIS


----------



## kmcquaig (Jul 20, 2002)

I may have to try that shutting my eyes/blocking my ears thing!







I too hate public restrooms and usually try to hold it till there's some privacy...which, as was stated before, always makes things worse.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi all,This post actually brought to mind something I have been pondering for a while.That is, why are all public restrooms so badly ventilated? Seems to me a few more windows, or even an exhaust fan would not cost the store/shop etc much if any more to install, so why don't they?I have particularly noticed in my local shopping mall there is not even ONE window in the whole bathroom area, how dumb is that?Usually if things are a bit stinky in a bathroom I just pull my shirt up over my nose. Works pretty well, specially if you are wearing a nice deodorant, perfume or body spray (cologne for guys!) Helps filter out the stinkys.Also, being one of those that cannot help the stinkys occasionally I would not be so rude to comment about anyone else, and I think those that do are totally deluded if they think their poop does not stink!I do agree that it can be awful having to use public restrooms at times though, specially if there is only 1 or 2 stalls. Hate it if I am stuck in there cramping and in pain and unable to get up and knowing there is someone else waiting.Catpurrson, maybe a little peppermint breath spray would help? You could spray a bit around before/after? You could also try using a little bit of perfume or body spray, but I find that perfume over the stinkies is often worse, too pungent and overwhelming I think.Hope that helps a little. Take care.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I absolutely HATE stall washrooms. Whoever coined the phrase STALL was so right. I know I should not, but at work I often use the wheelchair washroom b/c it is it's own separate room. Sometimes I flush when a big "spurt" comes out and let it all go until the flush noise stops.You know...weirdly enough, I can actually recall the 1st time someone said something to me about farting on the bathroom. It was on a school trip. Then when I was really bulimic and using laxatives, my roomie who had no idea I was bulimic confronted me about "splash marks" on the inside of the toilet rim. Apparently her father had been there and remarked on them.Oh...be careful spraying perfume...many people are VERY sensitive to perfume when it has just been sprayed. Wouldnt want to cause an allergic reaction in someone or worse!


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I can't believe people in washrooms can be soooo rude! What do they THINK goes on in there? Do they think their ####$% doesn't smell!!! Now that I've vented, when I have an attack and I have to use a public washroom, I just keep saying to myself "everyone gets D sometime in their life" and it makes me feel better. I also flush alot to dull the noise.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

Public restrooms suck!







. When I have to use one, I try not not touch anything. I see people come out of the stall, then leave without washing their hands







. This is disgusting, and it makes me not want to go in there at all. I don't think too much about taking a s**t in there when other people are around, because I don't know them. Bathrooms are for sh***ing, and that's that! When I have to go, I have to go!!


----------



## CatPurrson (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks everyone! Lots of good advice here. Michele-- Can definitely relate to the wishing food poisoning on someone!!







Feed 'em Ex-Lax brownies, see how THEY feel. Kristian-- Kids can be the worst. I HATE it when you get somebody knocking on the door! Like you're just fooling around in there. I don't think so! Who wants to hang around in a public restroom for the heck of it?Christi-- Might have to try the closing eyes/covering ears thing too. If I can't hear them, they can't hear me, right? Or I can pretend at least! And Wal-Mart's bathrooms are pretty yucky. I hate ours 'cause if you have an attack in the middle of the store, you have to run what seems like a half-mile to get to either restroom. A few times I've thought about shoving people outta my way! (Why do they have to congregate in such big clumps, anyway? Let's all meet at Wal-Mart!)Sabriel-- I totally agree about the ventilation. Why are these places so stuffy?? And a good fan would help mask *some* noise. I like the peppermint breath spray idea. I hate it when there are people waiting. I've discovered at school that there's a bathroom on the 3rd floor that is seldom used and *IF* I can make it up there...Auroraheart-- My question about stalls is why are they so TINY? Some of 'em I bump my elbows on the sides of! (Okay, so I'm not a little person, but still!!) I'll use the handicapped stall if it's available. I'm a _bit_ claustrophobic, too. I know about the spraying perfume thing though, 'cause my mom has asthma and can't stand strong smells like that. Don't know if the peppermint breath spray would be as bad. Wonder if mom'll be my guinea pig??Karen P-- Mom insists hers smells like roses. I've gotta beg to differ!!







Thanks so much everyone!! CatPurrson







"Rude people"


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

I have gone to many horrible bathrooms since my IBS (about 3 years now). Once however, I went into a bathroom stall in a restaurant outside NYC and the stall had sh*t on seat and the floor. This sounds horrible but I actually decided I would risk having an accident (which is what ended up happening) rather than use that facility. I figured better to sit in my own sh*t than someone elses.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I can relate to that Jay







. I probably would have done the same thing. I used to live in New York City, and they actually do have a few clean bathrooms there - LOL.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:I am appalled at these horrible stories. I have no problem going in a public restroom unless it's only got one toilet. Because if I'm having an attack, I'm in there for the duration!I've been lucky not to have had some of the horror stories you guys have had. Give me the side of the road any day!!!Love and light to all, m-


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

Speaking of public toilets........what about those discusting portable toilets they have in the campground







. I usually opt for the friendly tree or bush instead.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear d-gas:As far as porta johns go, the woods rule!!Portajohns are the absolute worse, as if you weren't feeling ill enough already....love, m-


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Had the same experience as Jay. I didn't know if I was going to make in my pants or throw up from the smell, really. I got so nervous and ran out. Thank God that one time is subsided till I got to a restroom next door.


----------



## Bill (Dec 13, 1998)

Some of you may think this is hateful, but a few of these comments really ticked me off. Suppose this happened to YOU? How would YOU feel?---------------------------------Some drunk plows into you in an auto accident, and as a result, you now have to use a wheelchair. But you have to have groceries, so you load your wheelchair into the van (it won't fit in a car, and your car was totaled anyway), and drive to the grocery.Unfortunately, someone else has parked in the handicapped space (because it's "closer" and "no body was using it"), so you have to park on the other side of the lot.Now, after wheeling yourself 50 extra feet, you find that the "curb cut" is blocked by another idiot who's only stopping "for a minute" to run in for a pack of cigarettes. About this time, the rumbling starts and you know your IBS is about to kick in.Finally, after about 10 minutes, the woman who blocked the curb cut leaves, so you hurry into the store and head for the restroom.Guess what? The handicapped stall (the *only one you can fit into*) is occupied. Someone who didn't really *need* it, wanted a little extra "privacy", or a little more "room".If you think having an accident in your pants is fun, maybe you should try it sitting in a wheelchair. See, you can't just toss out the soiled wheelchair seat, it's the only one you've got.--------------------------


> quote:I know I should not, but at work I often use the wheelchair washroom b/c it is it's own separate room.





> quote: I'll use the handicapped stall if it's available. I'm a bit claustrophobic, too.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I think I've said it here before, but I say "any potty in a storm." I really don't care where I go, as long as it ain't in my pants or behind a small tree. I have many phobias, luckily, public toilets ain't one of them. My girlfriends are always appalled at the "disgusting" places I'll place my big old butt if necessary. Have had too many accidents in my pants to worry about this one. Port-a-potties, gas station bathrooms, men's rooms, girl's rooms, I really don't care. Been this way for years and am happy to report that I've not caught any diseases from my digusting behavior.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Since one of those quotes you said Bill, was attributed to me I will respond.My work place has a LOT of handicapped washrooms, parking etc. We are actually taught in our training how to type things on the screens so a person who is blind and has a computer "reading" for them can understand what we said better. (eg no"/" marks etc) I am very glad to work for a workplace which helps handicapped people.When I use those handicapped washrooms it is a matter of defecation all over me or there. It happens those spots are the closest to where I sit. I have also received persmission from my work place to use those single washrooms. Although on most days my IBS is okay, there are some days it is very bad. And there are those with IBS who CAN be justified in using a washroom like I had access to.I do not agree with people who park in handicapped spots who don't need to, nor those who block the curbs people in wheelchairs need access to. I have actually said things to people who have done those things. Don't judge someone else until you have walked a mile in their shoes, you do not know me at all. I may be quite open on this BB, but there are many things I keep to myself. If it is you that was hit by the drunk driver I am very sorry.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

In general, I think they need to make bathroom stalls bigger. I'll admit to having resorted to handicap stalls when taking my young daughters to the restroom. There was no way to fit 2 or 3 of us in a regular stall (especially the ones where the door opens into the stall instead of outward) and I was afraid to leave them alone outside the stall while I used it.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree, they should make the stalls bigger. Or just reversing the way the door opens (like the ones on the handicap stalls) would help







. I'm a pretty small person, and even I find it difficult to squeeze into one of those tiny stalls when the door opens inward







. Maybe if all bathroom stalls were easier to get in and out of, we wouldn't be tempted to use the handicap stalls.


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

what I wish they'd do is close off the stalls a little more! the bathrooms that have taller walls are so much more comfortable.


----------



## kmcquaig (Jul 20, 2002)

This may sound bad...but, when I gotta go, I GOTTA go and whatever stall happens to be open is the one I'm going in.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I have two replies. I spent several years in a wheelchair and when I would find the handicap parking spot filled with a car not carry the tag, I would block them in with my vehicle and then call the police to ticket them. Also, even though I can walk again, I still use the handicap stall. I have a lot of joint damage (especially bad in one hip). The handicap toilets are taller than regular and easier to sit and stand from. I'm brand new here. Been reading for awhile. Life's been very miserable for over two months. Severe pain and D, some blood for months. I have had all the blood and stool tests, and a colonoscopy which din't show too much. My bosses put me on sick leave. I go back to the doctor tomorrow. I'm going to make them look hard at my left ovary. The pain enters there but also does spread and to the back.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I have compassion for everyone who needs to use the handicap stalls for whatever reason. I never go in one if there is a handicap person waiting







. 99% of the time, no one is using that stall, so I have used them from time to time. I don't think that makes me a bad person.


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi everyone...just new to the group myself. I just wanted to make the comment that it seems like most public places and esp public washrooms were designed by someone who doesn't have IBS...or knows anyone who does. One of my biggest beefs is concealed bathrooms with no signs or anything. I agree with the comment about more ventilation....and how about some nice loud music too...hee hee.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

Funny you should mention loud music in bathrooms. I used to work in a restaurant in New York, and the customers were always complaining that the music in the bathroom was too loud. However this would have been great for customers with IBS.


----------



## cata (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi,I am fairly new to this board as well. I just wanted to comment on the public washroom issue. I have had IBS-D for five years now and find public restrooms embarrassing places at times to say the least as well. In general though, because I have had IBS for five years now I am not as stressed out about using them as I once was. Like someone else said, you won't ever see these people again anyway. (ie) McDonald's or some place like that.I usually wait for people to leave before I really "let loose" shall we say. If someone does happen to hear anything, then they will just have to get over it. Quick question: Do other people who suffer from IBS-D have a similar situation to mine where when they get up in the morning first thing they have to do is have a bowel movement? Then about 1/2 hour later have another one again, usually a more significant one? I would be interested in knowing this, as this seems to be my daily routine. Of course I am going more than twice a day as well. Always after a meal, especially if it is a big one. I was just more interested in knowing about the two first thing in the morning. If anyone else experiences that?!


----------



## cata (Apr 23, 2002)

Me again.This is kind of off topic, but I was wondering where people were getting the graphics to the left of the messages like, cats and rainbows? Where are you getting them and how do you input them above your name? Would like to do this myself as I think they add a nice touch!Thanks


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Cata,Yes, I do have the same problem. Before leaving for work, I have to use the RR at least 3 or 4 time normally. Then when I'm in the car, just as I sit, I feel I have to go again. As I start driving I keep praying I'll make it to work with no accidents. I don't go far though, ,if I feel an attach coming on I usually make a stop along the way. P.S. It's only a 7 minute ride to work. Isn't that sad? Mornings are definitely the worst.


----------



## cata (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Maki, for your post. Glad to know I am not alone in this morning thing. Take care.Cata


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I love loud music in bathrooms...I also think they should reverse the doors on stalls...esp when you are at school and have a bookbag..and you dont like to touch the door but cant get out. that sucks


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Cata, to get the graphics, Select "My Profile", then "View/Update Profile", and then go down to select avator image. That could get you what you want. Jackie


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I cannot believe I actually have a good experience to share about public restrooms! And believe me, I've had my shares of using public restrooms that were lacking.At the grocery store the other day, I felt that urgent need (ugh). Went in the ladies' room and they had decorated it! Fake vines draping the stalls, baskets full of fake fruit. But the best thing was -- it smelled like bushels of apples in there! Bushels and bushels of apples! Even though I had a bad attack of D, there was NO lingering overwhelming smell. I was the only person using the facilities, but it made me feel so much better mentally. Everyone poops. Why can't they pay more attention to ventilation and such in public restrooms everywhere?


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

One time I walked into one that smelled so bad I started gagging and could not stop. The person was still in there I felt so bad for doing it but I have horrible gag reflex and could not stop. Then last week I had to Pee before class all stalls taken but one and big line I go into one and there is p*ss all over the seat and floor. It's a female bathroom good lord how hard is it to make it in the bowl! I kept thinking the girl behind me must have thought it was me!


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

Pippy, Maybe someone was hovering over the toilet and p*ssed on the seat and floor. I personally do not sit on any public toilet if I just have to p*ss, however, I try not to miss the target. If I have to s**t, and anticipate being in there a while, I use several layers of seat covers







.


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm just happy to have a bathroom available when I need one. I figure I will never see those people again.One time I was planning a train ride with my kids, and had to bring them in the potty with me while I had my attack. (bummer for them) The line kept getting longer outside. But I had to wait untill all waves and warnings of more attacks was over, since there was no potty on the train. When I got out all the people in line gave me a look. But i figure it was better then an accident on the train. Gotta look at the bright side I guess...


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I just started a new job yesterday, and I'm pleased to announce that the ladies room is very well maintained. They even have a can of air freshener on top of the tank (which I will probably be using!)


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm in high school, and I definitely do not like going to the washroom there. As i've stated in the teen forum, most of our washrooms except the main ones (21 stalls) are locked. For some bizarre reason, the school thinks they should be locked. I dont' know why. But it causes problems with me, because there's always huge groups of girls putting on makeup in the bathroom or whatever, and so I cannot do my "thing". I will say though that my art teacher gave me permission to use the girls staff bathroom, because she is the only female staff in that wing to use it. Sometimes it is locked, but most of the time it isn't and I can go there. She doesn't want to know details, but she understands that I have to have some kind of available bathroom with privacy. I just have to make one negative comment about stall bathrooms. I worked at a summer camp this summer, where the cabins AND the bathrooms are made of out trees that they just chopped down and nailed together. The doors are permanently open, and the stall doors are so tiny you can see my knees and i cannot change my shirt while standing up. (i'm a girl). Not only that, but because it's outside,and it's summer.. there's spiders and mosquitoes! Now try having IBS in that work setting. Yes the bathrooms are always open, but there's always campers in there, or other staff. There's no fan, and the sinks are always clogged so you can't just run the water. I found my solution though, by talking to the nurse every week. Normally they gave me permission to just walk to the nurses hut and use the private nurse bathroom, but I don't like that one too much since you can hear EVERYthing. I'm planning on working there again this summer, does anyone have any tips?


----------

